# Yellowtail



## kentaro (Nov 19, 2009)

I went to ????(Miura-Kaigan) with my boss.

The wave was high because of the strong wind.










1.31ft./1.54lb.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice fish. Were you fishing from shore or in a boat?

I'm guessing since the name of the place includes a "??" (sea shore), that you were fishing from shore.

Yellowtail from the surf. Now that sounds like a good time.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice catch! Are Yellowtail good to eat?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Nice catch! Are Yellowtail good to eat?


I think Yellow Tail = Tuna. Must be a small one.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually, yellowtail and yellowfin are two different species.

Yellowtail are more slender but known for their fighting ability and taste. We have a similar variety off the coast of California and in Baja. Yellowtail are in the Amberjack family.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_yellowtail

Yellowtail are frequently used in sushi and are quite tasty in that application. I've only tasted it in sushi form, but it was very good.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree, I used to live in southern Cali, and took trips to catalina island where we would get into schools of them 20-35lbs at that size you could only use 30lbs test with conventional reels to land them, even then it would take 10-20minutes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

1morecast said:


> I agree, I used to live in southern Cali, and took trips to catalina island where we would get into schools of them 20-35lbs at that size you could only use 30lbs test with conventional reels to land them, even then it would take 10-20minutes.


So were they Yellow Fin or Yellow Tail ?


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Kentaro,

???????My Father-in-Law lives in Kurihama and I have been fishing with him at ????(Miura-Kaigan). We didn't catch anything so it is cool to see something from there. :lol: Do you live close to Miura-Kaigan?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, I used to live in southern Cali, and took trips to catalina island where we would get into schools of them 20-35lbs at that size you could only use 30lbs test with conventional reels to land them, even then it would take 10-20minutes.
> ...


Yellow tail. Yellow Fin Tuna are much more colorful and they have the blood red meat. Yellow Tail are I believe in the jack family? They have more light colored flaky meat.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Neither. Possibly one of the croaker family such as corvina (first picture). Corvina are most frequently caught from the shore or nearby. These are yellowtail (pictured second) a member of the jack family.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Kentaro,

Nice catch and report. ?????????????????????????????????????BiteOn????????????????


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I havent seen Croakers since I was stationed in Maryland. Used to fish the patuxant river portion of the chesapeake bay from base nearly every night in the spring and fall with my wife. We caught a Chit load of them. I'll have to see if I can find some pics. Brought up some good memories thanks.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I havent seen Croakers since I was stationed in Maryland. Used to fish the patuxant river portion of the chesapeake bay from base nearly every night in the spring and fall with my wife. We caught a Chit load of them. I'll have to see if I can find some pics. Brought up some good memories thanks.


Sweet. I fish at Point Lookout frequently. I always stop at the Tackle Box before I head down there and they always have reports on the Pax.

I hear there is some good fishing if you can get on base.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh man the Tackle Box, bought a lot of blood worms and misc. gear there. We went down to point look out once. Caught some sort of "ray". The fishing on base was so good we never went back down. We used to go by the golf course on base. Caught a lot of Croakers, the wife caught an Eal, I caught a striper once, some smaller bass (can't remember which type) some perch and a couple different kind of crabs :shock: Great fishing out there, theres some really good ponds on base to fish for largemouth and Crappie etc. Thats cool that you fish out there. I miss it a lot of the time.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I havent seen Croakers since I was stationed in Maryland. Used to fish the patuxant river portion of the chesapeake bay from base nearly every night in the spring and fall with my wife. We caught a Chit load of them. I'll have to see if I can find some pics. Brought up some good memories thanks.


NICE...you boys are speaking my language! I grew up on the chesapeake and have fond memories of catching bucket loads of croaker and spot. I went back this summer and we caught of ton croaker while out fishing for flounder.

Crabbing at point lookout can be really good during certian times of the year....man I miss blue crabs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

